# Philadelphia's delectable skyline Fall 2007



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

I no longer live in Philadelphia in (in Miami now). These photos are from Phillyskyline. Philadelphia has always been very dense. Lately it's getting vertical. For the 5th largest US city its skyline is impressive.









































































































And what the skyline looked like 2 years ago


----------



## JoSin (Sep 11, 2005)

Amazing! I am jealous. I dont get to experience fall here at all.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Nice pics! What is the story of the trolley-cars... is there a widespread network? They look like they are old, but very cool looking and well maintained.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Philadelphia had a very extensive trolley network before any other US city including San Francisco. Philadelphia also has elevated cars (like Chicago) and a subway. Then many of the trolley lines were shut down becuase the streets are so narrow and cars were becoming more popular. Now the trolleys are being brought back to town after realizing how popular they are in other cities. So typical of Philadelphia. Many of the original cars were sold to San Francisco. That one on Girard Avenue is a restored Philly classic.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

Nice pictures. Is Phillyskyline a member or a website?

The next thing SEPTA needs to do with the trolley service is expand their hours. Everyone I know that lives in Philly complains about train service ending at midnight, which means that everyone has to take cabs home from the bars on the weekends.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Phillyskyline.com is a website. I go there when i get homesick.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

What a big change to the skyline!


----------



## kingsdl76 (Sep 1, 2007)

I love Philly.....always have a great time when I visit.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

ME TOO!


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

One of my favourite American cities. Great shots!


----------



## WolfHound (Jun 28, 2006)

As soon as the comcast tower and the new condos are done Philly's skyline will be amazing.


----------



## pwright1 (Jun 1, 2003)

Wow nice pics Philadweller. The skyline is looking so good. When and why did you move to Miami?


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

Amazing! Looks realy cool!


----------



## fox1 (Apr 27, 2003)

gorgeous. love those.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

PW, I moved to Miami in August 2006 partially because of a relationship and job. I spent much of my life in the Northeast corridor and wanted a big change. I love the ocean and tropical environment down here. It is a tough place to plant roots but I am really enjoying the balmy winters. I miss all that is happening in Philadelphia now but at the same time you should see the abundance of cranes here.

Some vintage Philadelphia skyline shots. Most of these old buildings are still here, many are eclipsed by the newer taller structures.


----------



## WinnipegPatriot (Apr 9, 2005)

Once Comcast is finished, this would be a great tourist/promo photo...altho perhaps replace the old man with a young stud!!!


----------



## bakatje (Jun 2, 2007)

Wow, amazing pictures and a really great skyline. I love this picture:


----------



## EffSizzle (May 15, 2007)

I've been in love with Philly from the moment I saw the first Rocky movie. I'll have to make it out there soon.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

I wish someone could find me a photo of the skyline from the south that shows the river to river span.


----------



## ilovechicago91 (Jun 12, 2007)

well done philly! maybe i'll visit there someday


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

You should.


----------



## Toronto10 (Jan 15, 2005)

philadweller said:


> I wish someone could find me a photo of the skyline from the south that shows the river to river span.


----------



## Toronto10 (Jan 15, 2005)

View from Old City


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

philadweller said:


> I wish someone could find me a photo of the skyline from the south that shows the river to river span.


I have some pictures of the skyline from the ballpark, I'll post them when I am at home. Someone remind me though, otherwise I might forget.


----------



## Toronto10 (Jan 15, 2005)




----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

By the way, everyone can discuss the skyline and all of the ongoing projects in the Philadelphia Development News thread in the Northeast US section as well as in here.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Amazing!


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Thanks Toronto10....!!!!!


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Damn close but I would like a shot with both rivers and the ben franklin bridge.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)




----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

For whoever wanted a picture of the skyline from river to river, here is a picture that I took from Citizens Bank Park back in August.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Great shots for some reason it is almost impossible to find a shot of the skyline with the Cira Centre and Society Hill Towers to show how extensive the skyline is. These photos are all partial.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Thanks, they are not my pics though. Matt, is Wilmington getting anything especially tall?


----------



## bryson662001 (Nov 3, 2005)

philadweller said:


> I wish someone could find me a photo of the skyline from the south that shows the river to river span.


Here you go. I don't remember where it came from but it is signed (lower left) Also it is somewhat out of date.....missing a few new buildings. Save it to your harddrive and blow it up.....the detail is great.


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

wow..those are some great shots...making me miss philly!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

philadweller said:


> Matt, is Wilmington getting anything especially tall?


Not really. They are finishing up with construction of the River Tower at Christina Landing, which is somewhere around 275 to 300 feet tall. Other than that, nothing too tall.

Do any of you guys ever take pictures of Philly on occasion? We could use some Philly photo threads in the Northeast US section to mix things up a little.


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

wonderful - sexy glassy towers

cant wait till the new one is finished....


----------



## lokinyc (Sep 17, 2002)

Awesome photos. I was down in Philadelphia on Black Friday (King of Prussia mall) shopping. It's a great city/region.


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs (Jul 9, 2007)

It's such a great city I'd like to live...


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Check this out....Philadelphia 1983.


----------



## Paddington (Mar 30, 2006)

The new skyscrapers look very futuristic.

Is it true that Philadelphia didn't allow construction of buildings taller than the Liberty Hall for many decades? I wonder if this is why the city is having "catch up" growth now.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Paddington, City Hall was the tallest for years. It was called the Gentlemen's Agreement.
Washington DC still has such a code with regards to nothing being taller than the Washington Monument. City Hall is no slouch though in the height department as it stands 500 feet tall. Philadelphia has a slow drip skyline. Every decade there are 5 or 10 new buildings in the skyline. Philadelphia is not a boom town so the variety of high rises is perplexing. Look at the city in 1925 it was tall for it's day.


----------



## PhilippeMtl (Aug 17, 2005)

I really love this new addition, how tall it is??

Philadelphia is still one of my favourite american city with NY, Boston and Pittsburgh.


----------



## SkyLerm (Nov 26, 2005)

bakatje said:


> Wow, amazing pictures and a really great skyline. I love this picture:


Same here, so cute pic!!


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Its about 1000 feet. The tallest between NYC and Chicago.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

i found this...philly had a big low skyline.


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

^^ I found this one on flickr


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

great shot....


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

Phily's skyline is officially too good to be true, based on that first photo in the above post :bow:


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

I love flickr...








Found these 
slightly outdated ones.
























































here is a partial shot of the mountain effect.


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

nice city...


----------



## StevenW (Sep 12, 2002)

This is an *AWESOME* shot!








Philly is awesome!! :yes:


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

I've always loved Philadelphia, its one of those cities that just take you back in time to the industrial period this country went through and now is moving along with the rest of the country and the world with redeveloping its image to a more international appeal.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)




----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

time for a new pic! Murano is done.








so is the comcast!








Waiting on the Residences at the Ritz.








Rittenhouse on its way up
















1706 Rittenhouse broke ground. the smallest plot of land that I've ever seen for a skyscraper. None of the old rowhomes will be demolished and parking will be underground.


----------



## timmy- brissy (Aug 28, 2007)

WOW i didn't realize the skyline had changed so much.Damn Philly's awesome it is so my favorite US city.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Since the mid 1980s thinks have slowing changed. Philadelphia's location is the reason for its mini boom. Cira 2 is coming!


----------

